# Roly!



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Thursday evening, we got an email from Nancy at the Hedgie Den, saying that a hedgehog had just been dropped off at the Ottawa Humane Society, and could we look after him for a while until she could come get him (or, ideally, give him a home). My wife and I agreed that at very least, we needed to get him out of the Society, so next morning, off I went to pick him up.

Roly was owned by a mentally handicapped man, I was told, and arrived in a tiny cage. The owner claimed that he had a larger cage, but it had fallen off the dresser and broken. We can only hope Roly wasn't in it when it happened. He's a big lad, but poor guy has had basically nothing along the lines of socialization.

After seeing him, and bringing him home, I suspect Roly will be staying with us  He's living right now in the play area normally used by Bean and Stewie, which is at least big. We'll be checking into the possibility of a proper cage for him on the weekend. Now, at least, he has an igloo, a wheel, a litterbox (which he seems to prefer simply pushing around) and some blankets.

And because I know Nancy is dying to see him, here's a few pictures:

Being curious:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5581396574
Mr. Suspicious:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5580808425
Rage!

__
https://flic.kr/p/5581395302


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Kudos and good karma!!!!

Great pics, too...I am all too familiar with the last one. :roll:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

so glad he found you!  he is adorable. look forward to hearing about him settling into his new home.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's a cutie  That is so great that you took him in, I bet he is loving all of the room he has now.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OH MY GOSH!!!! He is so beautiful. What a gorgeous colour. He is a big lad though. :lol: Sounds like the poor boy didn't have much of a life. I'm sure he feels like he'es died and gone to heaven now. 

See, I knew he would worm his way into your hearts. Geez, only took a day.  :lol:


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

He is beautiful. Congrats. So glad he has a loving and caring home now.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Nancy you trickster! You knew they would fall in love with him!!!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

shetland said:


> Nancy you trickster! You knew they would fall in love with him!!!!!


You know me too well Shetland. 

I was hoping they would fall in love with him and keep him. He couldn't have a better home. But, even if they couldn't/can't have kept him, I wanted him out of that shelter asap.


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

So the decision has been made - we just bought a cage for Roly, so it looks like he's staying  

(BTW, Nancy, I guess we don't need that cage after all  )


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

YAY!!! Roly is staying!!!

Good job, Nancy!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations! Roly is so big & beautiful!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Awww Roly is gorgeous.

Nancy told me about him when she got the phone call. So happy that he is staying with you where he can be truly loved.

Such a cute boy and good luck getting him to a friendlier state of being.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

YAY!!!!  I had no doubt whatever that he would be staying. I knew you'd be hooked in a minute and figured Cynthia would not be far behind. :lol:


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

He hasn't figured out the wheel yet but he likes to sleep wedged under it (rather than in his igloo)! This was a concern in the living room where it's a little cooler, but now that he's in his new cage in the office with the other two we're not so worried. (24.7'C)


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hahaha that's how Igel was for the first two weeks. Every day he sat on my lap curled up into a ball... Worms did a whole lot to win his affections haha. Props to you... I LOOOOVE his coloring, sooo pretty!! It will be so much fun to see his personality emerge!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That's such great news  I'm glad you got him I bet he is so happy and thankful to be out of there.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

He is so handsome, and I'm so glad that he found a good home!


----------

